# So, How was the Pasadena Homecoming?



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2003)

Well?  Lets hear all the great bits. 

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Well?  Lets hear all the great bits.
> 
> :asian: *



I'm suprised so little has been mentioned thus far.  Not just on 
this forum, but all that I'm aware of. Hopefully tomorrow will be
brighter in that area!


----------



## gravity (Jul 21, 2003)

could someone please give us the lowdown of the camp?
What areas were covered and by which instructors.

Thank You Kindly


----------



## cdhall (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Well?  Lets hear all the great bits.
> 
> :asian: *



Yeah. Amen.
Even the not-great bits.  

Especially any "announcements" that may have been made.

I wish I could have been there.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *I wish I could have been there.  *



You and me both sir.:asian:


----------



## SThiess (Jul 21, 2003)

This weekend was a blast. I personally haven't experienced so much fun, energy and love at a seminar. It was all about Kenpo and Mr. Parker, no politics at all. Just great!

The camp started off with the Friday night technique line at the Pasadena Studio. The place was packed. I counted up to 80 people on the mat. The group was divided into 4 separate technique lines and lead by one senior. Then continuously switching people between the lines. Many of the seniors, such as Bob Liles, Paul Dye, and John Sepulveda, participated. I they where going strong. Paul Dye, wow. The lines really got cranking and there was an incredible high energy in the studio. Awesome! We closed the Friday night with a group photo followed by the formal closing and then passing down the pain.

The next day started with a warm up at 8:00 in the morning. Frank Trejo, Dave Hebler, Bob Liles, Tom Kelly, Steve Labounty, Chuck Sullivan, Huk Planas,and Zak Whitson all taught classes. Many other seniors were also present. It was an intensive and hard day of workout. All senior gave awesome classes.

Saturday evening there was a dinner in L.A. China town, at a restaurant that Mr.Parker used to go to. At the dinner, several seniors were welcomed back into the IKKA. 

After dinner it was back to the Pasadena school were almost all seniors being present came together an told stories and shared experiences about Ed Parker and their involvement into Kenpo. Mrs. Parker and Ed Parker Jr. were also at the Studio.

We started the Sunday later than planned. People where burned out after Friday and Saturday. But slowly one after another started showing up again and the Pasadena Studio was packed. All the seniors taught their classes again. And I can say, every one of them, a class of its own. Just want to give you a few of my impressions.

Mr. Bob Liles, the most powerful puncher I have seen in Kenpo was just amazing. Getting nailed by him several times was truly an honor. No, I am not going to post pictures of my bruises on the net. His classes were informative and exciting at the same time. Like no other, is he capable of throwing in jokes and turning a seminar into a fun party. My abs were not only hurting from his punches, but I had to laugh so much that they got sore. Even my facial muscles are sore today. It was hilarious, him impersonating Bruce Lee, a crack up. And still being such a generous, loving a sharing personality, just great. Sir, looking forward working out with you again.

Sigung Steve La Bounty was more than exciting to watch. I was stunned. He is such a generous and humble personality, combined with an incredible sense of humor. His classes were revealing, mind blowing and eye opening. I had so much fun and learned a lot. Guess more than my brain can take. Thank you Sir for being at the camp and sharing you knowledge.

Mr. Trejo, as always a blast. Having the honor to weekly attend his classes here in Pasadena, it again was very interesting to participate in his classes. You just cannot get enough of this man. The way he can share his stories, always fun. And the stuff he teaches you has been proved to work. ) Looking forward to see you on Wednesday.

Zak Whitson and his counterpoint theories. This stuff fries your brain. It was just awesome and adds a totally new perspective to Kenpo. Definitely an enrichment to Kenpo. Thank you for sharing your ideas and concepts. I will be chewing on that for y long time.

I could go on and on but lets get into the rest of the Sunday. After lunch there was a raffle of 2 of Mr. Hibbons knifes and one of Ed Parker Jr. paintings of SGM Mr. Parker. Following this, certificates of appreciation where given to all instructors and all participants of this Homecoming Camp received also a certificate signed by Ed Parker Jr., Diane Tanaka, William Kongaika, Chuck Sullivan, Frank Trejo, Sigung Steve La Bounty, Dave Hebler, Huk Planas, Tom Kelly, Bob Liles and Zak Whitson.

After that classes continued and an incredible weekend came slowly to an end. Hopefully there will be another camp. Overall it was amazing weekend, with awesome instructors and participants. I guess, somehow a one in a life time chance to meet all these seniors under one roof. An everlasting memory. Again from my side thank you to all Instructors and especially to Diane Tanaka, Ed Parker Jr. and William Kongaika who made this event possible. 

A wonderful week to all of you.

Sven 


P.S. Clyde your pink, neon green Gi Top was the bomb ! Does it come with a pair of sunglasses. ;o)


----------



## cdhall (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow.
Apparently the Pasadena Homecoming was held on the 30th 
anniversary of Bruce Lee's death:
http://www.cnn.com/2003/SHOWBIZ/07/21/showbuzz/index.html#3

I don't want to derail the thread so if anyone wants to follow this up, please start a new thread.

I just bet that there was an unusually high-concentration of Martial Arts "thoughts" going on this weekend.  Pasadena, Seattle and others like me thinking about stuff in my little apartment or house.

Ah well.  Back to the thread.  So what else happened?  Pictures of the Homecoming anyone?
:boing1:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 21, 2003)

Sounded like a good time. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Doc (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I'm suprised so little has been mentioned thus far.  Not just on
> this forum, but all that I'm aware of. Hopefully tomorrow will be
> brighter in that area! *



Although I wasn't available for Saturday during the day, I made it to the restaurant Saturday evening for dinner. Afterwards we went back to the school, set up a panel of seniors, and we answered questions from the attendees moderated by Edmund.

It was an opportunity to see old friends I haven't seen in quite a while. It had been many years since I'd seen Chuck Sullivan, Steve LaBounty, Albert Conejo, and Bob Liles. I also had a chance to see others I hadn't seen in a couple years like Dave Hebler, Huk Planas, Diane Tanaka, John Sepulveda, and Tom KellEy. (xtra "e" for excellence)

I also had the opportunity to meet people I had only known through the internet, like Sandor and his lovely wife,  Zach Winston who was a real gentleman, and Clint Hughes who runs KenpoNet, a really nice guy, as well as the lovely Doreen Congliandro (sp).

It was good to see the Parker children I watch grow up with their spouses and children (and grandchildren), and see how much "little Edmund" had grown and learn he had received his green belt.

I was asked to sign everyones "Journey" book, which was a real surprize because I kept telling people I wasn't in it.  I signed my pictures in some Infinite Insights books, took a lot of pictures with attendees and everyone was very nice and warm.

After the camp the seniors who didn't need to fly out went to Edmunds house for a social and barbeque. I watched Jim Rushing cook, (a scary sight) and Doreen and I got wet when the springlers turned on, while Huk and Frank Trejo played dueling guitars and ukes.

Great fun, food, and folks. The only thing missing was the Old Man himself, and you know what - he was really there too.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *I was asked to sign everyones "Journey" book, which was a real surprize because I kept telling people I wasn't in it.*



I had Sibok Kelley sign mine, under his picture with Mr Sepulveda,
and Ed Jr signed under Mr Parker.  When I see Mr Whitson at my
school in September, I'll have him sign under Huk's, right next to
Huk's sig.  If I ever get the pleasure sir, I'll have ya sign under 
Mr Parker's, next to Edmund's.

Thanks for sharing the experience!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 21, 2003)

I had a blast! I got to meet many of the pioneers of Parker's kenpo. It was also nice to visit mecca of the Kenpo world. I enjoyed the company of all my adopted brothers and sisters from the Kenpo world and hopefully they enjoyed my company as well.


:asian: :drinkbeer :cheers:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *I had a blast! I got to meet many of the pioneers of Parker's kenpo. It was also nice to visit mecca of the Kenpo world. I enjoyed the company of all my adopted brothers and sisters from the Kenpo world and hopefully they enjoyed my company as well.
> 
> 
> :asian: :drinkbeer :cheers: *



Hey Tim, thanks for finding me and saying hello, it was a pleasure and wished we would've had more time to talk.   

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 21, 2003)

You know what. Now I'm really upset that I had to miss it.


----------



## Doc (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I had Sibok Kelley sign mine, under his picture with Mr Sepulveda,
> and Ed Jr signed under Mr Parker.  When I see Mr Whitson at my
> school in September, I'll have him sign under Huk's, right next to
> ...


It would be an honor and a pleasure sir.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

A great learning opportunity and a fun time was had by all......


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Class shot.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

more.... Technique Lines .... Marty Z in action..


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

more... Sepulveda in action....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

more... Tom Kelly's class...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

more... Trejo getting the worse end.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

more... LaBounty working....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

more... LaBounty...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

more...  Liles talking ...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

More Liles ...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

more... group shot of Black Belts....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Instructor Appreciation Plaques... Chuck Sullivan, Dave Hebler, Stephen LaBounty, Tom Kelly, Richard "Huk" Planas, Frank Trejo, Bob Liles, & Zach Witson.  Also, Larry Kongika, Edmund Parker Jr. & Dian Tanaka.... the promoters of the event.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Dinner... Around the table: Dian Tanaka, Bob Liles, Student, Tom Kelly Steve LaBounty, Huk Planas, John Sepulveda, Zach Whitson.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

More Dinner Shots...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Who are  these un~masked men?


----------



## Doc (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *A great learning opportunity and a fun time was had by all...... *


And I got out of buying Dennis dinner like I did last week.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 22, 2003)

A bunch of cool pics....


----------



## Kirk (Jul 22, 2003)

Those pics ROCKED!!!!!  Thanks a bunch for sharing!


----------



## cdhall (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Those pics ROCKED!!!!!  Thanks a bunch for sharing! *



As much as I hate to post "ditto," DITTO!

That was too cool.  Thanks Mr. C.


----------



## Eggman (Jul 22, 2003)

Those pictures dont even begin to describe the feeling that was at the camp.  Even Mr Pink had a great time despite the fact of the no show of that rungill character.  Something Ed Parker Jr said really hit home to me.  The camp was meant to bring kenpoists from across the world back the home of kenpo.  To train on that mat was an energizing experience for me as well as many other attendees.  Training with some of the best will most definitely bring focus on my goals for my training in the future.  Smacking the line on friday was an incredible experience as well as working with and meeting instructors that ive only read about.  All in all a mesmerizing experience and would definitely go again next year.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks to all that have shared pics and info. 
It feels a bit like being there and not missing the event completely.

:asian: :asian: 

Lucía


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 22, 2003)

Could it be the famous, or infamous UKS guys Billy Lear and Wes Idol?


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 22, 2003)

Great pictures ... brought back lots of memories of the "Laying on of hands."

Wish I could have been there.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jul 22, 2003)

Boy are we kicking ourselves that we missed that.  :waah:

Dennis, wonderful pictures thank you for posting them.

Is this going to be an annual event or just a one time thing?  
_Hoping its annual_

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Eggman (Jul 22, 2003)

from the response from everyone that attended and also that of the instructors i would think that this will become an annual event.  Its about time!!!   Training in kenpo without all the bureaucratic nonsense.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Boy are we kicking ourselves that we missed that.  :waah:
> 
> Dennis, wonderful pictures thank you for posting them.
> ...




Amen to that sistuh friend!  I'm soooo going to be there next
year!


----------



## cdhall (Jul 22, 2003)

1. I understand Clyde showed up in a Pink Gi.  I think that should go down in history as the Kenpo equivalent of walking into a biker bar and booming "Excuse me ladies! " 

Does anyone have a picture of Clyde from the seminar?

2. Did anyone get a picture from the mirror looking back at the door? I've never been inside the studio so I am curious as to how it looks. If you like, email me one or contact me privately.  I don't want to get this thread off track.

Thanks in advance. :asian:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *1. I understand Clyde showed up in a Pink Gi.  I think that should go down in history as the Kenpo equivalent of walking into a biker bar and booming "Excuse me ladies! "
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of Clyde from the seminar?
> ...



Far left on the bottom, don't see how you could miss it LOL.   BTW, this is from the mirror to the other wall, the door is to the  left of us about 20 ft.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Sepulveda crankin...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

...


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Far left on the bottom, don't see how you could miss it LOL.   BTW, this is from the mirror to the other wall, the door is to the  left of us about 20 ft.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Man Clyde!! That should be made into a poster for individuality!! Looks like a good time was had by all! Hopefully they will do this again next year sounds like they would have a lot more in attendance!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Liles outside...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

More LaBounty...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Clint Hughes gettin' down...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Mrs. S. Urban smiling while Tom Kelly views what J. Sepulveda writes...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Sepulveda is getting the boot to the butt...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Peter showed up....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

In the office~ Kelly, Hebler, Dian, Huk...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Marty Zaninovich and Sandor Urban...


----------



## cdhall (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Far left on the bottom, don't see how you could miss it LOL.   BTW, this is from the mirror to the other wall, the door is to the  left of us about 20 ft.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Great.  Thank you.  I swear, you deserve a medal or something for that.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Edmund Jr. and LaBounty discuss things with "Bob"...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Trejo at dinner... Beer and noodles!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Doreen & Mrs. Parker...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

and of course in cognito.... The Renegade!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jul 22, 2003)

Me thinks the Golden Dragon was the official Home Coming Photographer.  :lol:

keep them coming Dennis.

Dot


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

He is... And you can order a DVD from the IKKA headquarters of the entire event.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

Man, that Uncle Sandor is a Monster!


----------



## Kirk (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *He is... And you can order a DVD from the IKKA headquarters of the entire event. *




When???


----------



## cdhall (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *He is... And you can order a DVD from the IKKA headquarters of the entire event. *



Where?  The IKKA really needs a Webmaster!
:soapbox: 

There is no post-Homecoming news on their website... which also has not been updated in 4 months...  

I'm hoping it was because they were all too busy making history to update the web, but I'm looking forward to news and announcements being put up on their site.  Mr. Trejo told me after he rejoined and went back to teaching in the Pasadena studio that one of the reasons for this camp would be to make several announcements.  

I'm not sure if I'm joining yet until I hear what they have developed.

I mean, hi Mr. Duffy, just teasing the guys on the internet...  

And the DVD will no doubt be listed on at the online store
http://www.americankenpostore.com/

I will put some money aside.  I bet they won't ship before September unless they are making a push to sell some at the IKC.

I just pre-ordered a Star Trek toy on the internet this morning.  I would have sprung for the Pasadena DVD already if they were taking orders.

Can't wait.  :boing2:

P.S. By the way, where are all the naysayers that were here last month talking about what a disaster this was going to be? :shrug: I think I saw one of them in a photo.   Excellent news that all went very well.  I'm very glad to hear it.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jul 22, 2003)

This thread has been view over 1000 times already, its going to be a popular thread.

Guess people really are interested in what the IKKA is up too.  But what were all the anouncements?  Or were there any?   

Dot 
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nope ......... No announcements.  No Politics.  No name calling.  Yes, they are taking orders.


----------



## SThiess (Jul 22, 2003)

The IKKA never said that they had any announcements.  This Camp was called a Homecoming Camp, because is was about MR. Parker, his Art and his Pasadena Studio. No politics and it was not about the IKKA. It was just FUN ! And that we had a lot. I think that is the most important part and it always should be that way.

Have a nice day
Sven :asian:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Great.  Thank you.  I swear, you deserve a medal or something for that.  *



Naaahh, just being my normal Yeti self LOL.     Got to hang around with some good people, some new, some old, but all having a blast.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 22, 2003)

I was told that some announcements would be made at the time of the Homecoming?  Glad everything was so positive.  It is great seeing a bunch of the "Seniors" in the same place at the same time.  

With over 1000 views, other people may have been under the same impression I was, i.e. that something regarding the structure of the "New" IKKA would be, I believe the word used to me was "unveiled."  It is a very nice start with all the good feelings apparently had by all, and I for one, am glad of it.  I look forward to watching the growth of the IKKA and see who climbs on board next.


----------



## SThiess (Jul 22, 2003)

The only thing which was kind of announced, but you can also see it in the new IKKA flyer is, that Mr. Huk Planas, Mr. Frank Trejo and Mr. Bob Liles are back with the I.K.K.A. That's it !


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 22, 2003)

3 video clips courtacy of the GoldenDragon himself.:

1 Doreen and Clyde

2 Paul Dye

3 Marty Z

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Naaahh, just being my normal Yeti self LOL.     Got to hang around with some good people, some new, some old, but all having a blast.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Dang it Clyde, can't you do anything right? I see you getting wasted on that video clip!


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Dang it Clyde, can't you do anything right? I see you getting wasted on that video clip! *



Hey, I made Doreen look like a Queen of Pain didn't I LOL?   Good dummying skills  I suppose.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## cdhall (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Nope ......... No announcements.  No Politics.  No name calling.  Yes, they are taking orders. *



If "the announcements" are "There will be no announcements, that is fine with me.  Maybe the'll do this again next year and I can go! :boing2:

If they are taking orders should I assume they are not going to announce that on their website either?  

Dot observed that there were 1000 views here already.  I'm just saying that there is also at least one customer they aren't taking money from.

Again, I'm truly happy to hear it all went well and I look forward to taking a class or going to a Camp in the Pasadena studio one day. :ubercool:

I see there are video clips.  Thanks again.  I'll shut up now and go watch.


----------



## Sandor (Jul 22, 2003)

Great camp. I have been reading the wonderful posts that have filled this thread and enjoying the videos that were posted. The Mrs and I thoroughly enjoyed meeting so many of the folks that we did. Sigung, Mr.C, Doc, Mr.Sepulveda, Mr.Liles, Mr. Sullivan... all great people who I am glad to have finally met. Going home tomorrow is going to suck though a few days to heal will come in handy.

Does anyone have more of the clips from the line??? It was a lot of fun and I am very much looking forward to next year's homecoming. Everyones spirit contributed to an event that really blew the doors off of all the camps I've been to previously. I would especially like to thank my students who trekked here from Miami: Wilfredo Quintana, Mike Molina, Ivonne Morales and Justin Zenoff.  I got a lot of great feedback on all of you and appreciate you going the extra few miles for class this week. To say I am proud of you would be an understatement 

To everyone I had a chance to workout with; thanks a million, I look forward to the next time we meet on the mat :asian: 

Everyone else; perhaps next time, just say hello and I'll be more than happy to partner up with you in Pasadena, South Beach, Louisville, Boston, Philly.... :asian:

One final thanks that cannot be repeated enough, so don't stop posting all the positives(know they _are_ reading them and appreciating every single one); Dian Tanaka, Ed Parker Jr. and Larry Kongaika; 

You all did an excellent, fantabulous, kick a@$ job! Asaaaah!

Peace,
Sandor

ps; hope to see some of you folks at beach bash 2003


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jul 23, 2003)

I really want to see those three videos, but I'm unable to make them play.  Any suggestions?  What player is .avi designed for?

No go in Netscape 4.7, Internet Explorer, or saving the file and trying it in WMP or RealPlayer.  In WMP, I get audio only.  Otherwise, nothing.  There's something I'm not understanding here.

Peace,
Scott


----------



## SThiess (Jul 23, 2003)

Try WINAMP works fine for me !:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jul 23, 2003)

On my Mac at home they opened and played in a new browser window.

Here on my PC at work they downloaded and opened in an new quicktime window.

Try Quicktime.  Install it if you don't have it. It works with web files and stand alone files on your drive as well.

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/

P.S. I meant the free version. You don't need Quicktime Pro for this.


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks!  I got Quicktime for my work computer and now they run just fine.

Peace,
Scott


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Jul 23, 2003)

> By the way, where are all the naysayers that were here last month talking about what a disaster this was going to be?



I believe I was one of those naysayers and here is why.  Holding a few seminars, in which a few high ranking instructors come back to teach is one thing, but trying to restructure an organization by putting 30+ high ranking people in charge of establishing the rules, regulations, and requirements for the said organization is something altogether different.

I'm glad everybody had a great time at the camp, but the IKKA is far from all the grand proclamations that we have all heard.  There were a number of people suggesting that there would be a huge International testing board, a Honor Guard or whatever, and a bunch of other stuff.  None of this has been established so to shout VICTORY because the homecoming seminars went okay, is a bit short sighted. 

Don't get me wrong, I wish the IKKA the best of luck but they definately have a long, hard road ahead of them.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 23, 2003)

Yes, the IKKA does have a long hard road ahead if their goal is to reunite Kenpo leadership.  It seems like the Pasadena Homecoming was a really positive step in the right direction by many of the people who need to be walking together down that long road.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Yes, the IKKA does have a long hard road ahead if their goal is to reunite Kenpo leadership.  It seems like the Pasadena Homecoming was a really positive step in the right direction by many of the people who need to be walking together down that long road. *



Or those with "agendas" to see what is happening.  :shrug:
Best of luck to them, however!


----------



## cdhall (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _
> *I'm glad everybody had a great time at the camp, but the IKKA is far from all the grand proclamations that we have all heard.  There were a number of people suggesting that there would be a huge International testing board, a Honor Guard or whatever, and a bunch of other stuff.  None of this has been established so to shout VICTORY because the homecoming seminars went okay, is a bit short sighted.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I wish the IKKA the best of luck but they definately have a long, hard road ahead of them. *



If I shouted Victory is was that the camp went off.  Because if we go by the "evidence" there are no "Proclamations" and there were never intended to be any and this was just a camp that went off very well.

So Yeah!

If the IKKA makes an "announcement" then we'll have another Thread I think, but this one seems to be focused on the camp itself as just a "Homecoming Camp."  Like the one Mr. Duffy held in 1994 here in Texas which also went very well.
:asian:


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Jul 23, 2003)

> Because if we go by the "evidence" there are no "Proclamations" and there were never intended to be any and this was just a camp that went off very well.



Mr. Hall 

How can a Brown belt from Texas, who is not even a member of the IKKA, speak with any degree of authority on the INTENT of an entire association?  Just a question.

We all saw the posts and that is what the opinions were based on.  For those that didn't see them I will post the most relevant one below.


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Jul 23, 2003)

> Posted by Kirk
> 
> IKKA Press Release posted on Businesswire.com
> IKKA Announces New Direction And Management,
> ...


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Jul 23, 2003)

> The IKKA leadership will rely on a 30-member first generation international board of trustees, including most of the industrys grandmasters; a 70-member international senior council, and more than 300 international honor guards. The following individuals will administer the IKKA management:



Most 1st generation guys can't agree with each other on how to do delayed sword.  How much harder will it be to establish the requirements, regs., and all the other stuff required to run an organization?  If their input is soliscited then there is definately potential for a problem.  If their input is not soliscited then they are simply figure heads in an association trying to make a money on their mere presence.

I truly hope that the IKKA is on the UP and UP and if they are, I wish them the best of luck.  However, the IKKA has a very real chance of turning into the most COMMERCIAL of commercial kenpo organizations (just using a phrase that someone else coined).  Afterall, how many other Kenpo associations charge their individual members $120 a year just to be an association member (that's before school fees)?


----------



## cdhall (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _
> *Mr. Hall
> 
> How can a Brown belt from Texas, who is not even a member of the IKKA, speak with any degree of authority on the INTENT of an entire association?  Just a question.
> ...



Mr... Um-
You have me at a disadvantage, sir, you seem to have left your profile blank.  Nevertheless I'll assume that you are a Sir and I'll refrain from calling you Mr. Yahoo.

However:
a) I don't claim to speak with any degree of authority on the Intent of an entire association, I was repeating what the attendees, the first-person witnesses, those who were there, said/reported/passed along, but by your own logic any Brown Belt from Texas with a real name and 20 years in the art must have more credibility on several issues than an unnamed Black Belt from somewhere in the United States;

b) I had forgotten about that press-release but it was the impetus for my several recent posts on this thread about "so where are all the announcements" to paraphrase myself;

c) based on the recent posts about how everyone had so much fun and there was apparently no mention of the Press Release or its implications, or any new "proclamations" being made at the banquet, I wanted to reiterate my support for such a great idea;

d) I seem to agree with you that it is odd that the Press Release has drifted into obscurity and does not appear on the IKKA's own website;

e) I hope you are not here on MartialTalk with no information in your profile representing yourself only as a Kenpo Black Belt in the AKKI solely for the purpose of being negative.  I doubt it. I'm not going to read all your posts but I doubt that this is the case.  We probably only have some type of misunderstanding;

f) I hope this thread very quickly gets back to being a celebration of Kenpo and does not divert to another direction.  Everyone at the event had a great time.  As I've said many times already, I hope that I can have such an experience at the Pasadena studio one day myself.  PM me if you want to.  I don't look forward to having a protracted disagreement here in public unless I think it might somehow have significant benefit for someone else;

Again, I'm sorry to have "set you off." It is very likely that no matter what I wrote someone could have been irritated by it.  Oddly, it is also the case that some people get irritated when people merely speak an opinion.  I'll try to be more careful in the future, thanks for letting me know that I may have overstepped my bounds.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 23, 2003)

I agree with Mr. Hall:  Judging by everything I've read about the homecoming, it was a positive event.  This should be a positive thread about a positive event.  If someone wants to revive the discussion about the IKKA press release of many weeks ago, then they should do so on that thread.


----------



## SThiess (Jul 23, 2003)

I can only agree to cdhall, I don't understand what this fuss is about. Here are people sharing their thoughts about an incredible event, and Mr. Kenpo Yahoo ( I assume Mr) has nothing better to do, then to throw in negative thoughts and politics. Have you been at the camp ?? No ! Have you talked to any of the people involved with the IKKA ? I guess no ! So why don't you base your judgment on facts. And this article you posted was released by a PR person. And by the way, change does not happen overnight.

But I guess you have your own association running with thousands of members and everything is working perfectly fine. Uuh, one thing, if this whole concept totally sucks, as you like to point out the whole time, I am suprised that more and more seniors and other people are coming back ?

I find it interesting that you say that you wish the IKKA all the best but you don't have anything positive to say about the IKKA or their changes. Why don't you just sit back and watch what happens and let the people who are involved do their job instead of throwing out presumptions.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 23, 2003)

Why is it a mortal sin all of the sudden to speak of the IKKA and
say "hey .. when are you gonna clue in the kenpoists as to what's
going on?"


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Jul 23, 2003)

On the contrary, I am not irritated, agitated, aggravated or any other words you can think of.



> I hope you are not here on MartialTalk with no information in your profile representing yourself only as a Kenpo Black Belt in the AKKI solely for the purpose of being negative. I doubt it. I'm not going to read all your posts but I doubt that this is the case. We probably only have some type of misunderstanding;



The purpose of a forum is to discuss various topics.  I have not been negative, I have simply offered up my analysis based on the information that was presented; it should also be noted that I am not the only one of this opinion.

I am glad that the Homecoming Seminars went so well.  I agree that the politics drain the life from otherwise good experiences, however politics are here to stay, learn to deal with it.



> Posted by OFK:
> I agree with Mr. Hall: Judging by everything I've read about the homecoming, it was a positive event. This should be a positive thread about a positive event. If someone wants to revive the discussion about the IKKA press release of many weeks ago, then they should do so on that thread.





> Posted by CDHALL:
> P.S. By the way, where are all the naysayers that were here last month talking about what a disaster this was going to be?



OFK as you can see I was simply responding to Mr. Halls question. 

Good Luck to you Mr. Hall and Good Luck to the IKKA


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Why is it a mortal sin all of the sudden to speak of the IKKA and
> say "hey .. when are you gonna clue in the kenpoists as to what's
> going on?" *



heer heer!!

I was under the impression that the IKKA would be telling people about all the "Big Changes" going on in the organization, seemed like the logical place to do it.  That's why I voiced my surprise when no one came on and questioned it.

I get the impression people assumed anyone that was inquiring was trying to put the organization down, which I don't believe is true.  I wasn't trying to put a damper on anything, I was just curious because I for one would like to know what these changes are before I decide and fork out quite a bit of money, to join the organization.  :idunno:

Sorry if I treaded on anyones sensitive toes.  

Dot
:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *heer heer!!
> 
> I was under the impression that the IKKA would be telling people about all the "Big Changes" going on in the organization, seemed like the logical place to do it.  That's why I voiced my surprise when no one came on and questioned it.*



Kirk, or KenpoYahoo:

Do us a favor and start a new thread with the Press Release or something so we can go speculate over there.  I already got into trouble for speculating over here so it would be better for me if the "rebirth of the IKKA" stuff was on another thread.

I am just asking one of you so I don't seem like I'm banishing anyone, forcing the discussion off the thread, or creating a "kiddie table" at dinner, otherwise I could probably make a new thread myself.

I think people will be less likely to misinterpret questions as criticisms (like maybe even I myself did) if the context of the discussion were in a new thread designed for that purpose.

What do you think?  I could reformulate my original question over there as well if you want to start such a thread.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 23, 2003)

Just go here instead:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8458


----------



## Kirk (Jul 24, 2003)

More pics are up on the IKKA website.  Click here!


----------



## tarabos (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *More pics are up on the IKKA website.  Click here! *



cool... , but somethin' about this one just ain't right...


----------



## cdhall (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Just go here instead:
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8458 *



Well done.  Thanks.  Maybe we can keep this thread to just pictures, recounts and anecdotes from the camp.
:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 24, 2003)

Liked the pictures.


----------



## cdhall (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *More pics are up on the IKKA website.  Click here! *



Outstanding! But how did you find it?  I went through their site from the front door and could not find a way to these pages.
 

Did someone give you the link directly?  I don't understand why, knowing how much interest there must be, they don't put more stuff directly on their site or make it more accessible.  

But that is for that other Thread.   Carry on with the photos. :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 24, 2003)

It was posted on kenponet.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 24, 2003)

Great pics by the Goldendragon, but he didn't come out. What is he, camera shy?


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 24, 2003)

Well I saw him in the milk & cookies pictures, figures, but none of him bangin some bodys around


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _*
> None of him bangin some bodys around.
> *



Can't risk injury to my legs at this time.  So a support and photo roll for me it was.  (Now if Castillo was there... I would have risked it just to pound on him!  hee hee)
:asian:


----------



## Doc (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Can't risk injury to my legs at this time.  So a support and photo roll for me it was.
> :asian: *


Which he did very well. As good as he bangs I might add.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 24, 2003)

Ahh, that's too bad Golden one, I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Can't risk injury to my legs at this time.  So a support and photo roll for me it was.  (Now if Castillo was there... I would have risked it just to pound on him!  hee hee)
> :asian: *



Anything to beat on a Tracy Kenpoist!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Anything to beat on a Tracy Kenpoist! *



no......... Just one "special" one.

:shrug:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 25, 2003)

Since Mr C won't post anything but that ONE pic of himself, here
we go.  I know it's not from the homecomng, but still ...


----------



## Sandor (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Man, that Uncle Sandor is a Monster! *



heh.. I resemble that remark


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Since Mr C won't post anything but that ONE pic of himself, here we go.  I know it's not from the homecomng, but still ...
> *



Yes, off topic .... and that was when I was 25!

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Anything to beat on a Tracy Kenpoist! *



Nope, just you pal! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Since Mr C won't post anything but that ONE pic of himself, here
> we go.  I know it's not from the homecomng, but still ... *



Man thought that was Peter Brady with the hair cut there for a second HAHAHAHAHA Actually the red lined gi looks pretty cool I have always liked those!


----------



## glenn (Jul 28, 2003)

IT was my frist time to pasadena,and it was a blast. 
The parker school looked great and meeting some new and old
friends. I hope this well be a yearly event.:asian:


----------



## Sandor (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by glenn _
> *IT was my frist time to pasadena,and it was a blast.
> The parker school looked great and meeting some new and old
> friends. I hope this well be a yearly event.:asian: *




Yeah, this was an excellent event and I am looking forward to it next year. From what I've heard (good sources not my majic 8 ball) this is going to become an annual event.


----------

